# vega modified build-up



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i always liked the vega as a modified series racer seems i remember them from back in the day.so here is my attempt at 1.1st shows the vega after a bath of pinesol and and stareing at it for some inspireation.next ,the dremmel was warmed up and started hackin away first that hidious hood scoop had to go.and it did. next up the roof line was way too high for a circle trak car so i cut out the b pillar and rear vent to get it to the correct line.the pic shows it glued and drying.i ended up filling up the hood with a piece of plasic that was bumpin round the bench and filled it with some putty and sanded kinda smooth. in the hood is a tjet rim for an air filter.the headers are some chucks of solder bent to look like headers.so after all that i painted it.the racer was starting to shape up but had it,s probs along the way.first the vega is set-up for a short wheel base well it wouldnt handle for beans and the fronts were too wide so, i changed them to a tomy front and retained the modified look and improved a bit.up front some nurf bumper and i drilled out the headlights.but here is the kicker i made a big mistake! while glueing the headers to the rocker the glue would,nt come out so i squeezed some more then pooom a wade of crazy came blasting out into the brush holes and spring perch and arm hole and just everywhere.i disassembled it as quickly as possible but too late. every thing siezed together and thats all she wrote for that chassis.o well so after all the work i put into this vega it just never to star status at my trak(damn thing went pretty good too)o yeah after putting some future on the paint seems there was something in the brush and just kinda ruined the paint.i dont think this car had a chance from the start. so there it is a vega modified. sorry to be so long winded but this thing hurt me bad.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Don't fret Joe!!! Acetone will dissolve the crazy glue!!! Even the kind the TM has in the medicine cabinet for removing nail polish will work!! I learned this when I was 14 and glued the tube to my finger!! LOL Was rather embarrassing walking into the drugstore to buy the stuff. Dad wouldn't go in and buy it for me!!! :lol:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice Vega...*

The body looks great. Vegas can look pretty awkward and you fixed that but good. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Don't sweat the chassis Joe... I can't even begin to tell you how many gerfs I've made... HIGH DOLLAR DOOZIES and the same exact kind of stuff as you had happen... REALLY... we all have. Sometimes it even works out better....lol

btw... Squeeze tubes and bottles are notorius for farging up a modeler's day. One tip on gluing... I use disposable paper plates as a palette... Just put some glue on those and apply to your work with a wooden skewer (like the kabob type... cheap bamboo ones). The plates are good to mix 2 part epoxy on and mix paint colors too. They also have a crazy glue remover at hobby stores. Seen it at Hobbytown USA... Never tried it, but it might save you a chassis.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

hey, i think it looks cool. i need to do a few circle track cars like that... get away from just repainting street cars for a while.

hey joe i gotta dumb question... wheredja get the JAG Hobbies decals on the hood? reason I ask... once upon a time about a million years ago I tried my hand at decal making. mostly i found out that i don't have the right equipment, the time, or the money... but i did a few things that came out pretty good. one thing i did a couple times was to trade big sheets of decals for parts, and if i remember correctly, i ran a bunch of decals like that for Jim in return for some front ends and tires and stuff. i think he was going to send them out with people's orders. i never did hear how they went over. did you get them in an order from him?

--rick


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hummm acetone hu i got a big bottle of it have to try it thanx sltcarman . i just tried an old chassis and its too small so i,m gonna try and clean up the mess. thanx for the plate tip nd i,ll have to employ that method maybe save some heart break. and rick the sponsor decales came with a body i got on ebay and really dont remember but there were a few different sponsors like buds ho n jw,s and jb,s thunder brush and such.hoping the acatone trick works. it just seems that this thing was fightin me from the start!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Joe - I love what you did to that car!! it looks AWESOME!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh man...what Dave said...EVERYONE has stuff like that happen Joe!

For example: While working on the Un-cola roadster I had the body sitting on my bench. I was also working on the black 40 coupe. I saw the Un-cola body sitting there and said to myself, "Holy carp! I better move that before something bad happens!" So I did...and transferred a big black thumbprint of black goop on the rear of the driver's side!

Naturally I didnt see it until the following day when I picked it up to work on it. I nearly had a stroke! I tried to soak it off with airbrush thinner...and later tried to buff it off....which worked but took the paint down to the yellow base. 

I had to spot repair the area and re-clear it, which involved a flying nut cluster at the paint bench to get it done, due to the multi layer paint scheme.

Your Vega has a great stance and good execution...DONT sweat the small stuff. If I let the whoopsie daisies get in my way I'd never get anything done!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Hey Joe ,
i think you ended up doing a real nice job ! I like the look of a slammed Vega. After all the trials and tribulations you went through she came out real well. thanks for sharing !

Bear :wave:
http://ballsoutho.webs.com/


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

joegri said:


> and rick the sponsor decales came with a body i got on ebay and really dont remember but there were a few different sponsors like buds ho n jw,s and jb,s thunder brush and such.


maybe they looked like this?

lol i am getting a tremendous kick out of the idea that my decals are out there...

--rick


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey fellas thanx for yer encouragement and tales of woe and mistakes,makes me feel better. early this morn i went down to the cave and tried slotcarmans advice and it worked pretty good infact the car ran just fine , the chassis just looks kinda ugly. and rick after some dna testind and radio carbon dating YES you are the proud papa of the decales that are on the vega !! and might i say they worked nicely slide off easy and good color. lets see from penn to michigan to rhode island. they,ve been around!! good job rick.


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Joe
The vega looks fantastic!! The glue incident has happened to all of us at one time or another. Glad to hear ya got'er running again, too!

Larry


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Joe, I'm lovin' the Vega. Glue, schmoo. If you ask me, long after the memory of the glue snafu fades, the absolute coolness of those pipes will live on!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Joe, little (or big) booboos are how the slot gods keep us humble. Wouldn't want our heads to become 2:1 scale after all... :freak:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

man i,m sorry for the boohooing i guess alls well that ends well.liker monger said bout being humble. i,ve been humbled.thanx for the cheering section now the vega will take its spot in pit lane and wait its turn to show what it,s got.i still want to take a few swings at a scratch build and waiting for some slide guides to arrive soon.thanx boyz!


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Joe, Nice work on the Vega! :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'd rather lose a chassis over a custom body anyday. With all the work you put in on
that killer Vega, it would have been a shame to ruin it in the final stages. 
It's heartbreaking, I know... too many times to tell. 

Years pass and there's still pain over projects I blew at the 11th hour... and it's ALWAYS something completely avoidable that does you in at the end... making even harder to get over. LOL!

nice work on the Vega, she rocks!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh man, I'm like the 11th hour snafu guru!! Seems to be quite a few of them lately!! Glad the acetone worked for you!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Acetone is awesome stuff. It can reverse crazy glue snafus. And, use it long enough (especially in an enclosed area with poor ventilation) and you probably won't care it it works or not... :drunk: :freak:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

verry cool VEGA


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

I remember back in the '70's that guys would buy those Vega's with blown engines 'cause the were dirt cheap ( 100-200 $ or less) & then put in big block moters to build some real screamers !
Even JCW had a whole fiberglass front clip for it & the Pinto (Another story by itself)
Otherwise the the stock Chevy Vega was a real piece of $#!+ even when blueprinted 3X over !


Neal:dude:


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Great build .

Gonzo


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Yep you take the step.......kA fLAP...you fall and get back up...*

Vega gone bad....I think those pipes are BAD! (a good bad you know)

Yeah alot of my rust jobs started out as nice cars gone bad. Hey now I can rust away...................and away........

Bob...just glad that it doesn't happen every time...zilla


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I did this Vega last year.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice stance! Nice clean build Rich!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Sweet looking Vega! Now where is my Vega body... :thumbsup:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Nice Vega Rich...

And now that I have looked at the first page, nice Vega Joe!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Where did the pipes come from?


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

don,t ya just love modifieds! just pure and simple racecar.if ya stare at a body lpng enough you,ll see a racer in there. diggin rich,s modi vega! as for the pipes i think you can get some partspig i think.


----------

